# problème recharge batterie Powerbook G4



## iMacompris (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour! J'ai enfin un mac! Un Powerbook G4 acheté sur ebay. Il fonctionne très bien, un peu dommage pour le clavier américain qui rend les accents un peu plus compliqués, mais à part ça, étant au Québec, je n'ai pas de problème avec le qwerty! L'écran est très beau, parfois quelques lignes horizontales quand je change l'angle (j'espère que ce n'est rien.. ça arrive rarement.. mais ça m'a fait peur quand il est sortit de veille et que les 3 quarts du bas de l'écran est resté gris...et qu'au simple toucher, tout est rentré dans l'ordre). Qu'en pensez-vous? 

--> Mon principal problème: <--
La batterie se charge mal. Exemple: Si je l'allume branché, elle ne se charge pas. Je dois le débrancher et le rebrancher pour qu'elle se mette à charger...pour un temps indéterminé, puis ça arrête de nouveau.. je dois le débrancher et le rebrancher de nouveau pour qu'elle se recharge de quelques pourcents en plus. Je viens de le faire à l'instant et j'ai augmenté la charge de 2%. Le logo de la batterie est passé de &#8220;recharge&#8220; (&#8220;S&#8220; couché) à &#8220;chargé&#8220; (cable alimentation). J'ai cherché pas mal sur Google.. j'ai entendu parler d'un reeset de quelque chose.. mais j'aimerais avoir votre diagnostic en premier... Je tiens à préciser que le &#8220;AC adapter&#8220; n'est pas un original...

Merci beaucoup!

un nouveau macintosheux...


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2010)

Je serais aussi d'avis de faire un reset smu
jette un oeil là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## iMacompris (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai essayé, mais ça n'a rien changé. Chez un ami, ça charge plus loin que chez moi.. c'est étrange. Peut-être que c'est parce que les fils électrique de ma maison sont plus vieux! En tout cas. J'ai aussi remarqué que plus la batterie est déchargée, plus ça charge longtemps.. comme si c'était une question de voltage. J'ai l'impression que c'est l'adapteur secteur le problème... il n'est peut-être pas assez puissant, vu que c'est une copie. Ce n'est pas bien grave, donc, comme problème. Merci pour ceux qui ont voulu m'aider ou qui on lu mon problème! 

Bonne journée!


----------

